# Kreg Jig - Making the Numbers More Visable



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

In order to make the numbers (dimensions) more readable in the Kreg Pocket-Hole Jig, I brushed on White Out and then carefully wiped it off of the surface with a barely damp paper towel dampened with mineral spirits. For anyone with this tool, I strongly recommend making this improvement; you can see much better the numbers used to adjust the jig.
Here is an attempt to add a picture… hope it works!
Ned








!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

This same topic was discussed earlier today. I think the woodworking gods are talking to me. I need to do this to my Kreg Jig.

Thanks for the omen!!!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

NIce one, Ned. It turned out great. I'll have to try this.

Randy, this thread is by the same person from the other thread. ;-)


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great idea…I'll be tackling my Kreg soon!
Thanks.
Ellen


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

yep need to do mine to thanks.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the picture, I'm sold, I'm doing this over the weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Brandon W,
Are you saying it is NOT an omen? Does that mean, I should not do the same to my Kreg Jig??? ;-P)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

try a white crayon. That works too.


----------



## Albe (Nov 22, 2012)

I used white and work well


----------

